# Dutch: Zo



## olives

Hello,

Just a little question.

Conversation:
A : Dank u. Die ken ik nu.
B : Zo. Gaat u maar zitten.

What does "zo" mean please? Could it be "this way"?

Thanks in advance,
Goodbye.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Probably just "OK", "anyway", "that`s it", German "also"?


----------



## olives

Thanks.

"also" (German) = "so" (English) = "zo" (Dutch)
"zo" (Dutch) = "dus" (Dutch) 

But "also" (German) and "zo" (Dutch) have other meanings in common, such as a kind of "OK"/"Right!", as you just said.

In German, we also use "also" as "well" when you're kind of hesitating, right?
example : "also, kommst du jetzt oder nicht?"
Is it the same in Dutch?



PS: for moderators: can we use "kinda" when writting? It's abbreviation but I'm just asking in case. Thanks.


----------



## sound shift

In this particular context I would translate "Zo" as "Oh" or "I see" or even "Do you?"


----------



## optimistique

sound shift said:


> In this particular context I would translate "Zo" as "Oh" or "I see" or even "Do you?"


 
Maybe, but I hardly doubt it, actually, but one should hear it to judge.

By the way, I don't think the german "also" and the Dutch "zo" have any usage in common. "Also" = dus (Like you said).

Don't break your head on this '*zo'*. It's just a meaningless word for B to start his message. It is simply '*alors*' in French, I guess, or (maybe it is old-fashioned?) *Or*.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Could "Zo" have the same meaning as the English "So" in for example: "So, what are we going to do today? ...?


----------



## optimistique

Abu Bishr said:


> Could "Zo" have the same meaning as the English "So" in for example: "So, what are we going to do today? ...?


 
No, not really, although you could use it in that position. But in Dutch it has a different feeling, thus meaning. I would translate this "so" with, "_dus" _or "_nou_".


----------

